# Free virus-removal, anti-spyware programs offered by Microsoft



## Scott Bushey (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com (Under 'More News')

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/default.mspx



[Edited on 1-7-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2005)

Overall I really like this tool. It has automatic updates, realtime protection, and scheduled scanning which are all nice. It picked up things that ad-aware did not and provides some information on each item that it considers to be a threat.

I'm looking forward to future developments as this looks like it could be the top spyware removal program.


----------



## just_grace (Jan 21, 2005)

*Microsoft Spyware*

Does not seem to be very good, I downloaded it, ran it and it told me my computer was clear, then I ran Spybot Search and Destroy and it picked up on several spyware programs that should not be there!


----------



## ANT (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Does not seem to be very good, I downloaded it, ran it and it told me my computer was clear, then I ran Spybot Search and Destroy and it picked up on several spyware programs that should not be there!



Is the Spybot Search and Destroy a free program? 

I wanted to download the microsoft one, but it is not for the Windows 98 SE.

Does anyone know of any other really good spy-ware removal programs that are free and easy to use?


----------



## daveb (Jan 26, 2005)

I use Ad-Aware (download link):

http://tinyurl.com/5smz9

Spybot Search & Destroy is free, you can get it here:

http://tinyurl.com/5n3ap


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2005)

These tips are all very helpful, gentlemen! Many thanks!


----------



## ANT (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> I use Ad-Aware (download link):
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/5smz9
> ...



Thank you! I'll check them out.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 26, 2005)

I just d/loaded Microsofts new prog; It's kickin!


----------



## daveb (Feb 16, 2005)

Microsoft was thinking of charging for the final versions of this software but today they announced that it will be free for home users.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 16, 2005)

> Free virus-removal, anti-spyware programs offered by Microsoft



What ? They're offering the Mac OS now ?


----------



## psaulm119 (Feb 21, 2005)

Another freeware prog to use (a must in my opinion if you use Internet Explorer browser) is Spyware Blaster: http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

It actually consists of registry entries that prevent a lot of spyware from being installed to begin with. If you want real-time protection, but don't have a lot of RAM, this is a great security solution--it protects you without actually running a program at the time. I have found that Spybot S&D and Ad-Aware find and miss the same programs. Spyware Blaster is a good second layer of defense, that might get stuff that the other 2 don't.


----------

